# REC:Noisemakers



## mish (Dec 2, 2005)

*Noisemakers*

24 wonton wrappers
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted
1 teaspoon dill weed, divided
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 tablespoon sour cream
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
1 can (6 ounces) crabmeat, drained, flaked and cartilage removed or 1 cup chopped crabmeat, shrimp or salmon

Place a wonton wrapper on a work surface with one corner facing you; roll into a cone. Cut the open end with sharp scissors until edge is even. Place a 1" foil ball in opening. Place seam side down on a greased baking sheet. Repeat with remaining wonton wrappers. Bake at 375° for 10 minutes or until golden brown.

In a bowl, combine butter, 1/2 teaspoon dill and garlic salt. Brush over horns. Remove to a wire rack to cool completely. Remove foil balls.

In a mixing bowl, beat cream cheese until smooth. Add sour cream, lemon juice and remaining dill; mix well. Fold in the crab. Transfer to a pastry or plastic bag; cut a hole in the corner. Pipe into cooled horns.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 2, 2005)

I think after weeks and months of begging I finally got Paul to agree to another Party at our house!

These will so impress my friends.  Do you think I could make the horns the day before and fill them just before our guests arrive?  

And how about filling some of them with spinach articoke dip?


----------



## licia (Dec 2, 2005)

Mish, why are they called noisemakers?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2005)

because mish complains very loudly when someone asks her to make such a darn complicated dish? :>)

i guess they look like megaphones.

actually, i think a metal cannoli form might work for this as well.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 2, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Mish, why are they called noisemakers?



licia, it might come from the noise made at the other end of the body after eating about 82 of these (like I would).


----------



## QSis (Dec 2, 2005)

HEY!  This is a great idea for using up the leftover wonton wrappers from my ill-fated Creamy Brie Kisses!

Cool - thanks, Mish!

And, yes, pdswife, I might make the horns ahead of time, too.

Lee


----------



## JMediger (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you think you could press the wrappers into the cups of a small muffin tin and bake that way or would they puff?  IF they puffed, could you use beans like blind baking a crust?  
Mish, this sounds perfect for a party we are having tomorrow night but the thought of rolling and baking horns is killing me ...


----------



## mish (Dec 5, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Mish, why are they called noisemakers?


 
Party favors for a New Years' Eve celebration.  When you blow into them, they TOOT i.e. make noise.  (Mud, BT  I knew I could count on you two to razz me.)


----------



## mish (Dec 5, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> because mish complains very loudly when someone asks her to make such a darn complicated dish? :>)
> 
> i guess they look like megaphones.
> 
> actually, i think a metal cannoli form might work for this as well.


 
 

BT, great idea! I will see if I can find a cannoli form for this appy I saw (chicken cornucopia wrap), and maybe use biscuit dough? and fill them w lobster, shrimp, chicken or crab salad - or a cannoli cream filling. I've never made cannoli, but there are some ideas I would like to try from recipes I've looked at -- dipping the edges into pistachio nuts or coffee granules and freezing? Whaddaya think?

http://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=http://imageshack.us/


----------



## mish (Dec 5, 2005)

JMediger said:
			
		

> Do you think you could press the wrappers into the cups of a small muffin tin and bake that way or would they puff? Mish, this sounds perfect for a party we are having tomorrow night but the thought of rolling and baking horns is killing me ...


 
I would give it a try with the wrappers in muffin tins. Spray the tins and skins a bit w cooking spray.

pds, you can make the wrappers ahead, let them cool and put them in zip locks, and fill with anything you can think of.

Qsis, hope this will work for the brie kisses you mentioned. Looked at yet another recipe for peanut butter in a filo cup with a chocolate kiss. I'll see if I can find it, if you're interested.


----------



## mish (Dec 5, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I think after weeks and months of begging I finally got Paul to agree to another Party at our house!
> 
> These will so impress my friends. Do you think I could make the horns the day before and fill them just before our guests arrive?
> 
> And how about filling some of them with spinach articoke dip?


 
YIPPEEE, a party at pds'. Love the idea of filling them with artichoke dip. Here are some yummy ideas for fillings.

*MiniShells*
Banana Sunshine Cups
Café Mocha
Cajun Scallops with Mango Salsa
Chocolate Dipped Strawberries
Deviled Eggs in an Athens Mini Shell
Grilled Chicken with Pineapple Salsa
Key Lime Tarts
Leprechaun Pies
Light Fruited Pudding Cups
Lite Bites
Luscious Blueberry Cream Swirls
Maryland crab shells
Mozzarella, Cucumber, Tomato and Basil
Peanut Butter & Chocolate Kiss
Petite Cheesecake Cups
Portabella & Button Mushrooms In Mini Fillo Shells
Pumpkin mousse
Quick Mini Quiche
Salsa & Black Bean Mini Fillo Shells
Smoked Turkey with Cranberry Salsa
Spiced Apricot Tart
Spinach Tarts
Sweet Potato Tart with Caramelized Onions
Tantalizing Salmon Appetizers
Tex-Mex Tarts


----------



## JMediger (Dec 5, 2005)

Mish ... Thank you Thank you Thank you for this recipe.  I made it for our party Saturday night and they were a HIT.  I did do them in the muffin tins and while they were a little crispy, I used it as an excuse to brush them twice with the butter mixture.  By the time I had the filling ready to spoon into the cups, it had absorbed and they were tender and tastey!  They are definitely on the "it" list for New Year's Eve!
: )


----------



## mish (Dec 5, 2005)

JM, Thank you for letting us know how they turned out.  I'm so glad it was a big hit!  Which filling did you make?


----------



## JMediger (Dec 6, 2005)

I made the crab one you listed originally.  I'm thinking for next time, I'll try the same base but with the little shrimp meats you can get.  
Thanks again!


----------

